

Overnight success takes years - wwwjscom2
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1624-overnight-success-takes-years

======
wwwjscom2
Also seems this post is in direct response to a question he received at his
Q/A. A link to the blog post about his talk was posted by another user just
recently (can't seem to find the user atm), <http://www.rubyrailways.com/dhh-
fuck-the-real-world/>

------
Rod
Quoting Steve Jobs:

 _"Look underneath the covers of an overnight success story and you usually
see a lot of work, a lot of years."_

I remember reading this on Time or Newsweek, back in 1996 or something. Marc
Andreessen was on the cover of the magazine. It was quite an inspiring read.

